# Erstellen von Dokumentation?



## Duster (26. Aug 2006)

Morgen, 

Kann mir bitte mal einer erklären wie man zu einer Software eine Anwender-Dokumentation
und eine Entwickler-Dokumentation schreibt, habe nämlich keine Ahnung, wie man das macht, habe 
aber gehört, das es nun einmal dazu gehört, Danke!


----------



## Lim_Dul (26. Aug 2006)

Als Entwickler Dokumentation würde ich UML Diagramme, Erläuterungen dazu sowie die komplette Dokumentation in Javadoc ansehen.

Benutzerdokumentation hängt meines Erachtens davon ab, was das für Software ist und wer sie nutzen soll.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Aug 2006)

Such dir gute Beispiele und lerne davon. Ich finds immer klasse, wenn ich zu ner Lib oder nem Programm hunderte Seiten, also quasi ein Buch, an Doku erhalte, zusätzlich zu den JavaDocs.

Benutzerdoku kann man u.a. auch gut unterstützend mit Wink u.ä. machen.


----------



## Duster (31. Aug 2006)

Na dann werd ich es mal so probieren und ein wenig Googeln,
Danke !!!


----------

